# Cooling system problems?



## Venice4life (8 mo ago)

Has anyone had a cooling system problem on a Chevy Cruze Premier hatchback or any other Chevy Cruze from 2017 to 2019?
I heard around 65,000 miles or so this would happen but from one person and I'm not sure if it is a common problem. This is my second one my second car first one was actually stolen however I do notice they always leave condensation leaks under the car the cars never overheat.
Thanks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cooling system issues have been almost entirely absent from the Gen 2.

Whoever you talked to is thinking of the Gen 1 Cruze.


----------



## Venice4life (8 mo ago)

jblackburn said:


> Cooling system issues have been almost entirely absent from the Gen 2.
> 
> Whoever you talked to is thinking of the Gen 1 Cruze.


Thank you very much I was concerned because somebody had said that to me and I think they said it just to bother me but I love my car I have a 2017 Chevrolet Cruze hatchback Premier. 👍


----------



## Venice4life (8 mo ago)

Venice4life said:


> Thank you very much! I was concerned because somebody had said that to me and I think they said it just to bother me but I love my car I have a 2017 Chevrolet Cruze hatchback Premier. 👍


----------



## Cruzenn_760 (Sep 7, 2021)

Im at 88k on my 2019 chevy cruze and just started having issues with the cooling system. Im looking into the expansion valve. I get a bit of cold air at first then none. No recharge needed and low top is high on pressure.

Although my first issues was the heater core, symptoms; sweet smell, anti freeze running low, foggy windows.


----------

